
Data URI Generator via Drag and Drop - gulbrandr
http://datauri.com/
======
dexen
I love the clean design. Focus on the functionality, branding below, concise
explanations of what's what.

Thumbs up! :-)

You may want to explain the files aren't uploaded to server -- that they never
leave the computer (security); you may also warn upon exceeding 32KB size (IE8
limit).

------
ComputerGuru
Doesn't work in Chrome on OS X. I get the name of the file and no URI. Worked
in FF5, though.

~~~
rufibarbatus
Scroll to the right. Some exotic CSS thing that happens when your data URL is
simply way too long. Fixed in Chrome with:

    
    
      .dataurl {
          word-wrap: break-word;
          white-space: inherit !important;
      }
    

But that removes the scrolling altogether and replaces it with a box as tall
as needed to support the data link.

EDIT: Just came back from the article explaining how this is done. Very simple
and very, very clever.

------
Liu
Can someone please give a few examples for what this could be used for?

~~~
sp332
If you put data (usually little icons) in a data: URI, the browser can load
the image without having to make another request to the server for the image,
because the data is right there in the URL. It doesn't have to touch the
network or disk.

If you put that in an <image src=data://...> tag, it would be rendered inline
just like a normal image. So that's the main advantage: the data is _in_ the
URI. It's usually used to reduce the number of requests made to the server for
icon images.

